# Paint Me Zippo Dead



## PaintsandPintos70

For those who know of Paint Me Zippo, a very famous paint pleasure horse and stallion, he died today at the age of 21. What I have heard is that he had a seizure in the breeding shed and they called the vet and before the vet got there Paint Me Zippo had another seizure and died. I'm very sad because it's another great paint lost but glad there are many foals of his to carry on his name. I myself have two grandchildren of Paint Me Zippo and love them! So I thought I would carry on the sad news to you guys. Any comments or storys you have about him, please post them!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

This has nothing to do with any of this but you've come back more often! Missed ya.


----------



## PoptartShop

I didn't know of him, but that is very sad.


----------



## jazzyrider

i dont know much about him but i have heard of him and seen pics. he was a lovely horse. so sad


----------



## PaintsandPintos70

Harlee rides horses said:


> This has nothing to do with any of this but you've come back more often! Missed ya.


Aw thanks! Its good to be back. I have had the busyest winter! Between riding team and school and prepping for show season, I've been busy. But show season just started so Im excited! 

It is terribly sad!! He was a simply gorgeous horse and great stud too.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Oh that is TERRIBLE! And not even all that ancient. 

Did he cover any mares this year? Just wondering how many would be in his last foal crop. 

 That is so sad. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Welcome back, PaintsandPintos70! 


That's too bad about Paint Me Zippo.. gorgeous horse.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70

LadyDreamer said:


> Oh that is TERRIBLE! And not even all that ancient.
> 
> Did he cover any mares this year? Just wondering how many would be in his last foal crop.
> 
> That is so sad. Thank you for sharing.


Im not sure. I woyld think so since its pretty late in the season and he died in the bredding shed being collected. I hope something comes out of his last foal crop! No problem I just thought everyone should know!


----------



## Cheval

That's horrible. I'm so sorry to all of the paint breeders out there, and of course the horse himself. I really hate when horses have bad deaths, rather then just be put down.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

how did he die??


----------



## buckaroo2010

Thats so said poor Zippo it is a good thing that there are babys to carry on his lines and name


----------



## PaintsandPintos70

Cheval said:


> That's horrible. I'm so sorry to all of the paint breeders out there, and of course the horse himself. I really hate when horses have bad deaths, rather then just be put down.


He didn't die bad. He simply had a quick seizure and fell dead.


----------



## MoonlightEm

It really is sad, but thankfully he went fairly quietly and easily. Reading this brought tears to my eyes as I lost may mare last Nov.
She was 22 and I'd had her for 15 years. She just layed down in her stall and quietly died. Horses seem to know when it's "their" time. Still, it's not easy for the humans they leave behind who loved them. Em


----------



## irisheyes12

I've never heard of his before but this is very sad.


----------



## Pony~Princess

We own a son of Paint Me zippo. It was horriable News:-(


----------



## Midwest Paint

*This is sad to hear!*

I am sure the news will get out soon enough as to how and why.. But I am also sure he covered this year, so hopefully we get something awesome and up to standard with him to help remind us!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

if it makes anyone feel better he lives on in relatives and i am friends with someone who has a black and white paint gelding named My Spirited Zippy. The Zip line always produced great foals. but he was an awesome horse i heard stories about him thats so sad


----------



## Painted Ride

what a sad loss for the paint horse world!!!!....he will me greatly missed. he was something else to watch. beautiful mover and passed this on to his off-spring.


----------



## NicoleS11

its a sad day in the horse world when great stallions die...


----------

